# Game26: Celtics @ Hawks



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VS










This is gonna be a tough one

The Hawks team, fans and media are hyping this one.. If the Celtics come out slowly they could find themselves behind early.

Keep the stream alive... get 16!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i recommend checkin out hawks.com before the game stars - these dudes is HYPE for this. They thinkin they got a chance at the championship tonight


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol yeah some of the hyping from ATL is going a tad overboard...

but hey, if they wanna get all worked up then let em, as long as our defense shows up for 4 quarters we will be ok

gonna be hard though, hope the streak can stay alive


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> lol yeah some of the hyping from ATL is going a tad overboard...


Do you have any examples of this? I went to Hawks.com, and it looks the same as it always does. This is Atlanta's first nationally televised game in several years and the defending champions are in town. I think there is small hype, but not too much. I even went to the sports section of the Atlanta Journal-Constitution and this game isn't even the main story at the moment..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

realgm fans are taking it a bit extreme, but thats where i was getting it mainly, i hadnt checked hawks.com

regardless i think they will go in with a playoffs attitude and get the lead early, just hope the C's can weather it then take over in the second half


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

0/7 for the hawks in 80 seconds lol wow! cant let them clean the offensive glass like that all game

Ray hits the first bucket


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Do you have any examples of this? I went to Hawks.com, and it looks the same as it always does. This is Atlanta's first nationally televised game in several years and the defending champions are in town. I think there is small hype, but not too much. I even went to the sports section of the Atlanta Journal-Constitution and this game isn't even the main story at the moment..


I think you got there a little late bro, yesterday and up until hours before the tip when you went to hawks.com it didn't take you to the regular homepage. It was advertising the game and showing clips from the playoffs and advertising Luda performing at halftime ect


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> 0/7 for the hawks in 80 seconds lol wow! cant let them clean the offensive glass like that all game
> 
> Ray hits the first bucket


yeahh that rebounding was horrible, that got open three after open three


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This fast break **** can't be happening.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

That wouldnt be how ATL wanted to start, they.. like me would have expected to get the jump early IMO

need to keep them off the offensive boards


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Every player they got is a "hustle player". It's scary


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

More offensive boards, leads to a 3... this is becoming a problem early


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

They also have no issues with passing the ball across the court. That ball shouldn't be able to get through so easy. Open three after open three...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

gotta stop those 3 pointers, thats how they got so close last time


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nothing is making me feel good about this one...we're only here because of some poor shooting by Atlanta.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Marvin Williams absolutely owning early


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mmm... definately an area where a big back up SF would help us...
Marvin having a very solid start

still.. as long as the bench can keep it around even im happy


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

tony allen is acting ridiculous


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty sloppy at the moment

far too many offensive boards, giving up another bucket


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ray cant buy a ****ing basket


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

needs to stop taking 3's at the moment, thats zero from 5 or 6 at this point

sink these KG and only 1 down at the half

not too worried, we are playing some un-inspired ball, and will hopefully come out strong in the third as per usual


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats what Ray needs to do right there. Stop the three ball if it aint goin


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

four minutes into the third...no run yet


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray seems to have some issue shooting in ATL carrying over from the playoffs

he'd been going great lately


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we are 0/8 from 3....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

REBOUND THE ****ING BASKETBALL. 


its 11-0 on offensive boards


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is ugly


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i know the streak has to end at some point...but i dont want it to be tonight...not when we're just getting out-worked like this


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I still havnt seen anything from the Celtics so far...

there will hopefully be some despiration and hustle in the 4th


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

KG isnt hitting shots, Ray isnt hitting shots, Pierce is below mediocre, and the defense is incredibly lazy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Big 3 are 10/32 or something horrid

Rondo doing his best at least

and with the way we are playing, to only be 3 down isnt too bad.. if they can wake the **** up and play we can run the hawks down quickly


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray Hits!!! lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

how THE **** was that not a charge!?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is a first. I havent seen this team just hang close like this but not be quite able to get there

Down three with one quarter to go


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its pretty much look at JJ and you will get a foul called

still, like i said.. we have played poorly and are within 3 with a quarter to go

turn it on for 12 minutes and we take this


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The bench...really? Our starters cant go hard for 12 minutes with the streak on the line?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

if this game comes down to a final shot...I dont trust anyone to take it...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

basket by Ray, basket by KG, basket by Pierce and its TIED


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> KG isnt hitting shots, Ray isnt hitting shots, Pierce is below mediocre, and the defense is incredibly lazy


And we're still tied, lol.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Another offensive rebound causes us the lead


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Perkins is so much better this year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

back to even, starters in


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Smith with 5 fouls...HUGE. Two point lead!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> if this game comes down to a final shot...I dont trust anyone to take it...


did you learn nothing the other night... Pierce could miss every shot for 47 minutes and hit the game winner lol

have soem faith

up 2, great job Perk!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

And another offensive rebound costs us the lead (Thats again, not a repeat post)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and quickly stuffs up the good work on the other end..

gonna be a tight finish


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been led to believe KG can't do this whole scoring in the 4th quarter thing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

every bucket is huge from here on out

including that one from KG


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Perkins cant keep the dumb fouls up anymore


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

BIG Ally-OOP


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

One Minute To Go- One Point Game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

One Pint Lead - 30 Seconds To Go


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Need a stop somewhere..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah KG!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

COME ON Rondo!!!!!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

KG is so un-clutch??


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

at least get this second one...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't wait until Rondo learns to shoot FTs.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

damn rondo


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

KG hits these and OT is worst possible scenario


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cmon G


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Err, Ray, I meant


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I will cry if they manage to hit a three.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeh, no miracle stuff here.. just dont foul the shot


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

To go into that atmosphere...not play well...and win? Thats insane! Ths streak lives on! Bring on Chicago


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, gonna have flat games throughout the season.. average teams lose them, great teams manage to pull out a close win and move on

16 straight.. considering there are serious lapses in intensity, off games, holes in the bench etc.. this team is absolutely rolling


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Yep, gonna have flat games throughout the season.. average teams lose them, great teams manage to pull out a close win and move on
> 
> 16 straight.. considering there are serious lapses in intensity, off games, holes in the bench etc.. this team is absolutely rolling


yes sir this team is rolling, and I see this team breaking the mark of 18 in a row, considering our next 3 games are against the bulls, knicks and sixers


----------

